# Using Sudocrem



## Wester (20 Oct 2010)

What is the best way to apply Sudocrem to affected areas ? is it best to apply it before or after cycling and is it best to use a little or a lot of it so that it does to job that you want it to do that is prevent sores and rash 

Any advice on the subject please


----------



## amaferanga (20 Oct 2010)

How far are you cycling? Unless you're doing big miles and/or you've recently upped the length of your rides a lot you really shouldn't need it. I'd maybe have a look at your saddle and shorts and see if one of them could be the problem.

FWIW sudocream is rubbish as an anti-chaff cream. You'd be much better with either Assos chamois cream or Udderly Smooth.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Oct 2010)

Sudocream is great for keeping the skin dry when you have a sweaty crotch on a hot days ride put on before ride, 
also very good for sores and rashes put on after ride


----------



## heliphil (20 Oct 2010)

I have only used it once - applied liberally around bum & wedding tackle before I did a 12 1/2 hour ride ( 150 miles) over some big climbs and my bits were perfectly OK all day - whether that was the sudocreme we will never know !!!!! thumbs up for sudocreme just in case....


----------



## John the Monkey (20 Oct 2010)

Bianchista did a bit of a round up of Chamois creams recently - written from a female perspective, but the reviews still mostly applicable regardless of sex.

http://bianchista.blogspot.com/2010/10/chamois-creme-round-up.html


----------



## L.E.D. (20 Oct 2010)

Only ever use Sudocreme after a ride to sort out any areas that i think have taken a beating






Before a ride i usually use Vaseline on any areas that need looking after, If something is sore and still want to go for a ride i use Savlon it tends to soak in better, then put the Vaseline on top of that.


----------



## akaAndrew (20 Oct 2010)

amaferanga said:


> FWIW sudocream is rubbish as an anti-chaff cream. You'd be much better with either Assos chamois cream or Udderly Smooth.



FWIW it doesn't taste very nice either... but then you're not meant to eat it! 

To be fair to sudocrem, it's not a chamois cream like assos or udderly etc. It's an 'antiseptic healing cream' that cyclists happen to press gang into service. I guess because it's cheap and plentiful. For many cyclists, myself included, it does the job well. If you look at the container, it says nothing about being an anti-chafing cream so I guess that if chafing is your problem that you're best served looking elsewhere. Like you say, maybe at the more expensive (and designed for) products.

Coincidently, I have just come in from a 100km ride (well, 103.4 to be precise) and for the first time ever I used Udderly Smooth.... and my ring piece is stinging like a be-itch! But I'm nit blaming Udderly just yet. It could be my fault. I over dressed, misgauging how cold it was going to be. It was an afternoon for bib-shorts and leg warmers rather than winter tights. My fault... but I reckon sudocrem would have prevented the rash.

But there you go. We're all different. Butt cream, like saddles, is a personal thing. I know I run hot and tend to get sweaty, so I need a barrier cream more than I need a minty tingly feel below. Each to their own.


----------



## akaAndrew (20 Oct 2010)

Wester said:


> is it best to apply it before or after cycling and is it best to use a little or a lot of it so that it does to job that you want it to do that is prevent sores and rash



I apply before riding, as a barrier to prevent sweat causing irritation. As to how much, that's a trial and error thing. I probably use around 2 double-finger scoops, and that gets applied mainly to the groin and 'taint area. Don't go mad, I've heard stories of some overdoing it and the cream seeping through the lycra!  I find the biggest problem with it is getting it off my fingers after applying... as you'd expect, it's a bugger to wash off!!

I use conotrane (or Nature's Kiss Chafe-ease) after a ride for soothing, if needed.


----------



## jimboalee (20 Oct 2010)

If you KEEP using creams and lotions, you will ALWAYS use creams and lotions.

STOP using creams and lotions. Toughen up. After a few painful rides, the need for creams and lotions evaporates.


----------



## yello (20 Oct 2010)

As long as I sweat I will suffer with sweat rash.


----------



## yello (27 Oct 2010)

akaAndrew said:


> Coincidently, I have just come in from a 100km ride (well, 103.4 to be precise) and for the first time ever I used Udderly Smooth.... and my ring piece is stinging like a be-itch! But I'm nit blaming Udderly just yet.



I'm blaming it now! I've found it has an effective usage, for me, of up to around 50km. After that, the sweat rash sets in. I'll be back to sudocrem for my long rides, Udderly is going to get used up on my morning pootles and not purchased again. I had to try it for myself though.


----------

